# HMS Gosling 5 (was Glazebrook Army Camp)



## saul_son (Apr 6, 2006)

I came across this place the other week its a World War two Army Camp, now in a very sorry state, the place is stripped out and lots has been demolished over the years. I found the place by accident while I was on my way to Glazebrook Country Club,but the builders beat me to it 

But it was nice to just chill out and explore in peace, quite a small place really but I spent well over an hour there. The pics below are about the only colour ones I took, was mainly working in black and white. 

The remaining buildings are boiler house(?), Telephone exchange, substation, some weird kind of range I think and the firing butts which were miles away across a field that I couldn't be bothered to walk to lol! Also you could see the food prints of where Nissen huts once stood.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: Glazebrook Army Camp*

Interesting one, I've done a little digging around in the hope
of finding out more about this place but not found anything
so far. Saul Son I'll PM you, if you can sort me out with a
bit more info I'll see what I can find out.

Bishop


----------



## saul_son (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Glazebrook Royal Navy Camp*

Thanks to Bishop, I have discovered this camp was a Royal Navy Station named HMS Gosling 5, and not a British Army one. There were other camps under the Gosling name, but if anything remains of them I don't know. 

Heres a link that shows some pictures of personnel. It also details, briefly, the role of Gosling at Risley near Warrington. There was quite a lot of military action in this area during and after the war. Theres the famous RAF Burtonwood, but also RNAS Stretton/HMS Blackcap. Which was a Royal Navy flying station up until 1958. Not much left too see today though, some dispersal pens are partially intact and some of original hangars are in use with a distribution firm and thats about it,plus the weather was horrible


----------



## saul_son (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Glazebrook Army Camp*

I've just put a gallery online for this place; here. Some of the photos have been seen before, but theres some others up there to.


----------



## Crisp Monster (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Glazebrook Army Camp*

Food prints?

I know from experience that army cuisine is crap, but it doesn't usually get up and walk off by itself....


----------

